# iPhone lake GPS?



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Are there any good aps on the iPhone for lake GPS systems? Like a topo map and stuff?


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

On droid navionics lakes and maps is pretty cool. Like electronic charts. Costs around 10-15 bucks but is pretty nice. Think thats what you maybe looking for.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

It works on erie but why? 

For ice fishing its amazing. Already used once in MN this year and walked right out to the break. Still got skunked though.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

seahawk said:


> It works on erie but why?
> 
> For ice fishing its amazing. Already used once in MN this year and walked right out to the break. Still got skunked though.


What do you mean. Why??

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

ErieRider said:


> On droid navionics lakes and maps is pretty cool. Like electronic charts. Costs around 10-15 bucks but is pretty nice. Think thats what you maybe looking for.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Do they have it for iOS systems?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

That's what I want to use it for ice fishing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

I have it on an iphone -- works great. 

Rider - I would use the boat gps on erie -- I guess if you wanted to mark a spot while on someone else's boat?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> Are there any good aps on the iPhone for lake GPS systems? Like a topo map and stuff?


theres lots of them. https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/marine-lakes-usa/id377908737?mt=8


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I use navionics, works good, chews battery though. Make sure you go out with a full charge. Keep your phone warm as well as the cold zaps your capacity pretty quick. Pretty good value for $10 I feel, can mark, notate, mark w/pics etc. Theres a free reader built into as well with some decent fishing publications.


----------



## THORrider350 (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome sounds good


----------

